# Disperse - Young Polish Progressive Band Release Debut Album!



## jacob17 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi friends!

My band Disperse released debut album yesterday, we just put whole album on myspace for couple days, so if you want,check it out

Probably we're gonna support Marilion in Poland in July!

Cheers!

Disperse - Debut Album Out Now! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 6, 2010)

This is awesome shit man!


----------



## Physicist (Aug 14, 2010)

This band is truly amazing...Some of the finest prog rock I've heard in years. No useless wankery, inspired riffs and leads and very atmospheric stuff. I was immensely surprised when I learned you were so young!


----------



## cddragon (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome as always!
BTW.
How are You Jacob? Enjoying your 7620?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 14, 2010)

Amazing stuff man, beautiful and relaxing, Guitars could be higher in the mix a bit, but I likes. I have plugged you guys in Facebook.


----------



## Netherhound (Aug 15, 2010)

holy tits bro, your stuff is out of this world.

Made me proud that I am Polish! ahahah

yo where can I get a hold of this album?


----------



## TCOH5246 (Aug 15, 2010)

Excuse the French, but that was butt humping awesome.


----------



## corellia_guitar (Aug 15, 2010)

wow. really awesome. some of the most tasteful pure 'prog' music i've heard in ages, especially for a first album. huge props from me.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Aug 15, 2010)

Netherhound said:


> yo where can I get a hold of this album?



Yeah I wouldn't mind ordering a copy either.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Aug 15, 2010)

DISPERSE - Journey Through The Hidden Gardens (digipak) - prezentuje sklep Rock-Serwis


----------



## prh (Aug 15, 2010)

fucking fantastic!

haha this makes me proud to be part polish


----------



## iamrichlol (Aug 22, 2011)

Just ordered a copy of the album from the Polish site, and that's saying something, as I very rarely pay for music these days.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Dec 29, 2012)

jacob17 said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> My band Disperse released debut album yesterday, we just put whole album on myspace for couple days, so if you want,check it out
> 
> ...




Just found out about you guys then, I love it!
It's brilliant, beautiful, precious!


----------



## Winspear (Dec 29, 2012)

New album is soon 
I am planning to buy both at the same time


----------



## Xaios (Dec 29, 2012)

Argh, I was hoping this thread WAS about the second album!


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 28, 2013)

Stop what you're doing, everyone... and listen to this please. Their first single:

http://youtu.be/hTjlnb2lZbQ

Edit: And someone please embed this so I don't lose my mind.


----------



## flexkill (Jan 28, 2013)

nojyeloot said:


> Edit: And someone please embed this so I don't lose my mind.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 28, 2013)

Love the song. I basically love anything Jakub is playing in though.


----------



## flexkill (Jan 28, 2013)

JoeyBTL said:


> Love the song. I basically love anything Jakub is playing in though.






And this is most excellent tunage!


----------



## rapterr15 (Jan 28, 2013)

Love this. Just pre-ordered the album from Amazon today. I'm so glad to have discovered Jakub a few months ago as his playing has been so inspirational for me.


----------



## Big_taco (Jan 28, 2013)

So badass! Jakub is on another level and the new version of Unbroken Shiver is sick. Please tour.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 28, 2013)

flexkill said:


>



Yea yea


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 28, 2013)

Love this band, it sickens me that Jakub is only about two years older than me and is better than I will EVER be at guitar.


----------



## Kroaton (Jan 28, 2013)

Loving the instrumental on this but the vocals need work.


----------



## jacob17 (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks guys!! I'm glad you like the new single. Another one is coming out soon along with the music video so stay tuned!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 28, 2013)

I have to be honest, I prefer the original version of the song a lot more. It had more natural dynamic shifts between the various sections, reminiscent of old Opeth or "V" era Symphony X. I also liked the solo more. 

I'm still really looking forward to the album, but honestly, compared to the original, this seems like a step backwards.

EDIT: reference for anyone that hasn't heard the original version of Unbroken Shiver:


----------



## DLG (Jan 29, 2013)

to me this sounds like a typical case of great performances, great musicians, great production, no song. 

nothing about the vocals or general arrangement was memorable to me or made me want to play it again.


----------



## Metaguitarist (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow great stuff!


----------



## BlacKat Guitars (Jan 29, 2013)

Great work, time to order CD! Lots of hugs from Warsaw


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 30, 2013)

I quite like it. Mainly the vocals have got me digging it. Looking forward to the album.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 30, 2013)

Is the second album still not released? I got excited as hell when I saw the guitarist post the teaser video on Youtube but lost my interest long ago as the album is delayed at least 5 months now.


----------



## rapterr15 (Feb 2, 2013)

Song samples are up on amazon Amazon.com: Living Mirrors: Disperse: Official Music.

I'm a bit disappointed that so much material is recycled from Jakub's early demos considering Disperse's first album was all new material. Plus I've already listened to those songs countless times. Oh well. I'm still very much looking forward to it. Hopefully he added lots of tasty solos.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 2, 2013)

rapterr15 said:


> Song samples are up on amazon Amazon.com: Living Mirrors: Disperse: Official Music.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed that so much material is recycled from Jakub's early demos considering Disperse's first album was all new material. Plus I've already listened to those songs countless times. Oh well. I'm still very much looking forward to it. Hopefully he added lots of tasty solos.



Thanks for the link!!!
I'm incredibly glad that the songs are recycled personally haha, they have some of the best riffs and melodies I've ever heard


----------



## Xaios (Feb 2, 2013)

I admit, the new version of Unbroken Shiver *is* growing on me.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 5, 2013)

That ambient section and guitar solo into the breakdown is fucking glorious. So glad to have new music to rival the old Zytecki demos


----------



## Xaios (Feb 5, 2013)

Okay, now THIS does it for me! Excellent job!


----------



## Sunyata (Feb 5, 2013)

Damn, they're going all out for that eyeshadow endorsement...



EDIT: I love Jakub's playing and his music and have been subscribed to his youtube for years. I've been waiting for new stuff, and this does not disappoint. Obiviously I approve as I liked the vid link. 
Can't even make a silly quip here without some uptight fuck whining...


----------



## rapterr15 (Feb 6, 2013)

The vocals were rather meh at first, but I'm liking it a bit more each listen. The song itself was great. Another top notch solo by Jakub. I'm so stoked to hear the rest of the album.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 6, 2013)

damn, amazing! my sort of music, keep it up!


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 8, 2013)

Gonna be a great album for sure. Only a week to go now. (for euro folk)


----------



## Lianoroto (Feb 8, 2013)

Not sure about the vocals. They aren't bad, just, I dunno. Not exactly what I imagine for this kind of music.

The rest, on the other hand, is exactly what the doctor ordered. Fucking amazing!


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Feb 8, 2013)

Is there a place where I could buy a downloadable version?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 8, 2013)

Is it possible to buy both albums from one place?

They don't seem to be available from Amazon (just the new one) and as it would be shipping to Iceland I'd love to only pay shipping once if possible.

BTW I realize that the second album isn't out yet, I'm looking to pre-order + buy.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Feb 9, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> That ambient section and guitar solo into the breakdown is fucking glorious. So glad to have new music to rival the old Zytecki demos




03:10 - 03:45 = holy shit that solo reminds me a lot of Alex Hutchings.. Jakub has an amazing sense of dynamics which most prog/tech/metal players tend to overlook


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 9, 2013)

The more I listen to this song, the more I dig.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 9, 2013)

2:40 is already one of my favorite musical moments this year. Listen to that on a nice 5.1 Home Theater System, my ears are beyond excited to hear an actual version of this song in either 320kbps or FLAC.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 9, 2013)

Looking forward to the release!

I have been listening to and enjoying Jakub's demo album so much!!!
He is such an amazing player.


----------



## Kroaton (Feb 11, 2013)

Loving your stuff , though I hope you consider releasing an instrumental version further down the line.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 15, 2013)

So this came out, and it's just brilliant.

So many amazing memorable moments across the album for me. Enigma/Atlantis/Dancing/Choices are some of my favorite songs off of this record. Serious props to these gents.


----------



## right_to_rage (Feb 16, 2013)

Enigma of Abode is an amazing song. It's really an elevated piece of pop-artistry more than a metal song anymore from the mix to the composition. Too bad my comment about disliking the eyeliner got bandwagoned on youtube lol, meh, I still think this band is great.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 21, 2013)

Bought Living Mirrors on Itunes. Stellar job, chaps.


----------



## Addison90 (Feb 24, 2013)

Universal Love, Butoh & Unbroken Shiver are some of my favorite tracks

Jakub Zytecki makes most modern progressive/djent wannabes look like a noob, easily one of the most talented young jazz-rock/prog guitarists. So much Greg Howe/Govan/Andy Timmons in his playing..whoopss did i say that out loud?


----------



## ttiwguitar (Feb 24, 2013)

Just picked up the first album based on this thread - holy shit! I'm only a few songs in, but the songwriting, playing, and tone are all top notch. Can't wait to listen to the new one.


----------



## rapterr15 (Feb 25, 2013)

New album is certainly a LOT different from the debut, which is fine. Djent is what's in nowadays it seems, so I have no problem with Jakub going for a more "accessible" approach. I really enjoy the album overall with Enigma, Profane the Ground, Touching the Golden Cloud, and AUM being the standouts for me. I just preferred the progginess of the first album, plus there were so many amazing solos. Balance of Creators, Far Away, and Spirit of Age have so many "wow" moments, and I felt this album didn't have as many. I also preferred the mixes for tracks like Universal Love and Dancing With Endless Love from Jakub's demos. The guitars in Universal Love seem to drown out what was some awesome ambient keyboard stuff. If I can give one recommendation to the band, it would be to put the keys higher in the mix to compete with the guitars.

Hope I wasn't too nitpicky, I certainly enjoy the album a lot. I can't wait for Jakub's new solo stuff as well.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 26, 2013)

I just got the album in the mail today.
I thought they only had one album out?
The one I got is titled Living Mirrors.
What other album do they have?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 26, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> I just got the album in the mail today.
> I thought they only had one album out?
> The one I got is titled Living Mirrors.
> What other album do they have?



I thought, at first glance
A poem had been written
But no, it hadn't.

Haiku replies ftw.


The other album is called Journey Through The Hidden Gardens.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 26, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I thought, at first glance
> A poem had been written
> But no, it hadn't.
> 
> ...



lol 

Do you happen to have any idea where the album you mentioned can be ordered?
Everywhere I looked they only sell the latest album.

Which, by the way, I am listening to right now. It's an awesome album, but I personally would have preferred this as an instrumental album. Not saying there is anything wrong with the singer on this, it's just me, I'm a sucker for instrumental music.
Some of these songs I recognize from Jakub's demo album, and I really like the instrumental versions of these songs a lot.

Jakub is really one very special musician, the guy is just amazing!!!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 26, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> lol
> 
> Do you happen to have any idea where the album you mentioned can be ordered?
> Everywhere I looked they only sell the latest album.
> ...


DISPERSE - Journey Through The Hidden Gardens (digipak) - prezentuje sklep Rock-Serwis

Here


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 26, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> DISPERSE - Journey Through The Hidden Gardens (digipak) - prezentuje sklep Rock-Serwis
> 
> Here



Thanks!!!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 26, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!!!


No problem. Enjoy.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 26, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> No problem. Enjoy.



Just placed my order!!!


----------



## heregoesnothing (Mar 7, 2013)

Can't stop listening to Butoh..wayyyyy too good

and


----------



## chimp_spanner (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah this is a seriously cool album. And they're really nice/cool dudes too. Jakub is even more polite than me.


----------



## ramses (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm late to the party and I don't care. Just bought "Living Mirrors" and I cannot believe my ears. Jakub &#379;ytecki is a monster!


----------



## imgarrett (Oct 20, 2013)

ramses said:


> I'm late to the party and I don't care. Just bought "Living Mirrors" and I cannot believe my ears. Jakub &#379;ytecki is a monster!



yes he is! definitely one of my favorite git fiddle players.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 21, 2013)

Yep, my favourite. Definitely listen to Journey Through the Hidden Gardens. It's up on Youtube. I get the impression the band have erased it from their history given that it's not up on Bandcamp? It's such an amazing album. Much less metal. Some amazing solos of course. 
+1 on Butoh being one of the best things ever.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 21, 2013)

I love Living Mirrors - also, am I the only one who is kind of reminded of Eric Johnson by the clean part at 2:40 in "Enigma"?



Those gorgeous chords at the beginning. I can definitely hear a little of that influence in Jakub's playing, which is awesome.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 21, 2013)

I remember having him on Myspace and Eric Johnson was in his top friends. Definitely an influence. Haha
I don't know anyone blending styles this well like Jakub. Amazing.


----------



## imgarrett (Oct 22, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> I remember having him on Myspace and Eric Johnson was in his top friends. Definitely an influence. Haha
> I don't know anyone blending styles this well like Jakub. Amazing.



yea, eric is definitely an influence you can hear it in a lot of his playing and he literally says some stuff about eric in a youtube video I think it was a workshop of his.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 22, 2013)

Love Disperse, very fresh and talented.


----------

